# 100% Combed cotton rolls for applique?



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey,
I was wondering if there is any companies that make rolls of t-shirt material, preferably lightweight combed cotton that can be cut to make appliques for shirts? I can't seem to find any online.


----------

